# Anti-vaccine doctor dies of Covid



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2021)

https://news.yahoo.com/stephen-karanja-kenyan-anti-vaccine-164240297.html


----------



## digifoss (Apr 30, 2021)

Oh no, another voice of reason lost....


----------



## Don M. (Apr 30, 2021)

I suspect there are a lot of people who have thought this virus is a hoax, and the vaccines were useless....Until they became ill.  That's up to them, but most reasonable people are taking the necessary precautions....at least in our area.


----------



## digifoss (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm sure there are other Doctors that wouldn't get the vaccine and died ...
Other Doctors got the vaccine and still died ...
-----------------
36-Year-Old Doctor Dies After Second Dose of COVID Vaccine​News reports attributed Dr. Barton Williams’ death to multisystem inflammatory syndrome (MIS-A) caused by asymptomatic COVID, though he never tested positive for the virus.
https://childrenshealthdefense.org/defender/doctor-dies-second-dose-covid-vaccine/

After a Miami doctor died this month from an unusual blood disorder just 2 weeks after receiving the COVID-19 vaccine, state and federal officials are investigating the case further.
https://www.wishtv.com/news/medical...-indy-doctor-says-vaccine-unlikely-the-cause/


----------



## Lethe200 (Apr 30, 2021)

No vaccine is 100% effective. However:

*Fully vaccinated seniors are 94 percent less likely to be hospitalized with covid-19*
CDC’s real-world findings provide reassurance about Pfizer-BioNTech, Moderna vaccine effectiveness in the highest-risk age group
Washington Post April 28, 2021

(excerpt)
The Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna vaccines being deployed to fight the coronavirus pandemic are highly effective in preventing hospitalizations among older adults, the group most at risk for severe disease and death, according to a federal study released Wednesday.

While not surprising, the results are reassuring because they provide the first real-world evidence in the United States that both vaccines prevent severe covid-19 illness, as they did in clinical trials, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said.

In the study, fully vaccinated adults 65 and older were 94 percent less likely to be hospitalized with covid-19 than than unvaccinated people of the same age, according to the CDC. People who were partially vaccinated were 64 percent less likely to be hospitalized with the disease than the unvaccinated.

The risk for severe illness increases with age, and because older adults are at highest risk, the CDC prioritized them for vaccination. About 68 percent of adults 65 and older in the United States — more than 37 million people — have been fully inoculated, the data shows.

Early reports from Israel documented the real-world effectiveness of vaccination, including among older adults, but those reports looked only at those inoculated with the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine. In the CDC analysis, both Pfizer and Moderna were represented.

The analysis is one of many by the CDC and other groups to assess the effectiveness of the coronavirus vaccines in real-life conditions. In the United Kingdom, another study released Wednesday found that a single dose of the Pfizer-BioNTech or Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine may reduce transmission of the coronavirus within households by almost 50 percent. Researchers from Public Health England said that protection was seen around two weeks after vaccination — regardless of a person’s age or contacts.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2021)

I think the reason this story is newsworthy is not that he died, but that he died of Covid.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 30, 2021)

My condolences to the Doctor's family and close friends


----------



## win231 (Apr 30, 2021)

Yes, we can expect every pro-vaccine person to focus on this & assume whatever fits their opinion.
Someone will tell me: "What?  You're 68 & you've never had a colonoscopy?  My uncle died of colon cancer because he didn't have a colonoscopy."  (like everyone who has one never gets cancer).
"What?  You've never had a flu shot?  What's the matter with you?  People die of the flu."  
My mother used to say, "Don't go outside; it's cold; you'll get sick."  She'll hope & pray that I get a cold so she can say, "See?  You didn't listen to me & look what happened."


----------

